# Ceramic bread oven brick formula?



## jawnn (Apr 28, 2010)

:icecream:I want to build a bread oven that will outlast my children, but I do not want to buy expensive fire brick, or any for that matter. Then I remembered that it is possible to build a ceramic house, so why not a good size oven.


All I need is a formula for the bricks. I believe that feldspar is a flux (there are others) and I could make the bricks with a cheap mold, and then fire them in place. This will take several days working up the heat slowly then trying to turn the whole oven red hot for long enough to solidify, actual melt together.


I made an oven years ago with a bit of cement and earth and fire clayâ¦.but had no idea what I was doing, started falling apart after a few years. I donât think a cob oven would last very long. But it would be good to find out how long they do last.

I donât get much time on the internet for research, I have to ride my bicycle 10 miles over the worst hills in the worst weather at age 61 just for a very short time on the web. So I thought maybe I could get some help here. 


I will try to find a book on building a kiln also.


----------



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

A family near us built a cob oven this past summer. They were also going to put an open ridge metal roof over it somehow to keep the rain off somewhat. I don't know how that worked out. I just got to pound some of the mud on it as part of our sustainability groups get together.

It sounds like an interesting project. I never heard of a ceramic house. Hope somebody helps you out and if I run across anything, I'll pass it on to you. Good Luck and I'll try to ask around for you.


----------



## jawnn (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw a web page about using glass powder as a flux for clay brick bodys.

vitrification down to 1650 degrees.


----------



## jawnn (Apr 28, 2010)

How can I make adobe to with stand the high heat of a bread oven?

I'm not finding what I need... or even a research instatue that might know about this subject. :hobbyhors


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

There was an article a while back in Mother Earth News on how to build an outdoor oven. Here is the link to the article on their website.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-I...-One-Outdoor-Oven-Stove-Grill-And-Smoker.aspx


----------



## FTG-05 (Mar 10, 2010)

From another site: http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/vb/showthread.php?t=242045&highlight=oven


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

How many loafs of bread to want to bake ? I use my big green egg grill . Their are portable bread oven . A company in Michigan make one .


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this not quite what your are looking for . http://www.stockstorage.com/grover_oven.html .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a site,you might ask questions.http://mywoodoven.ning.com/


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in a state of shock over your internet struggles, and it also makes me see how hard it is anymore to refer to actual books rather than websites. Here's a list of books from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...oks&field-keywords=build+a+bread+oven&x=0&y=0


----------



## jawnn (Apr 28, 2010)

Isn't feldspar a flux? available at pottery supplys

well these are: lead, boric, soda, potassium, lithium, calcium, magnesium, barium, zinc and strontium.

adding more silica is not the answer, unless you have no sand in your soil.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi you can buy castable refractory concrete which works very well and you can form it over a timber/ply frame to cast a bread/pizza oven or you can make your own by following the recipe on the Likn
http://www.traditionaloven.com/tutorials/concrete.html This site has lot of Info on biulding bread/pizza ovens and will help you heaps . good luck MM


----------



## jawnn (Apr 28, 2010)

I found some thing about clay for ovens called "Clay For Cob Ovens:

HAWTHORN BOND 35M Fire Clay-" not that I understand it.

I also think it would take a propane torch to fire the oven for a week, slowly reaching the temp needed.


----------

